# Rhinestone Software R-Wear and How do I use it!



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The is thread is for R-wear,, 
for the ones that are using it help the others that are thinking of using it,,, 
Post pictures and descriptions on How you use this program.
Also what cutters,, can be used for this Program, or Engravers.
MMM


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have R-Wear and the Roland EGX350 that will use the program. However I have found the engraver is very slow compared to other systems...so I mostly use R-Wear and it's sub program SFedit tomake single fonts...not perfect but good in a pinch. As far as I know the R-Wear program only supports the Roland engravers and the Roland GX24 for rhinestone cutting


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Charles, I also use this program for the font, single line aspect.
I do not use a cutter or engraver, 
I export the font or design as a eps after I have created it, into corel, open it in corel 
check the size of stones to make sure that they have not been distorted.
rearrange what i need to, and then send it to the cutter.

After exporting I always check to see if my stone holes are intact and round and right size after exporting,
I have found exporting does disfigure some holes,, slightly.

MMM


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

After I use R-Wear for the single line font, I can not take into SmartCutPro2...so I copy paste into Corel, then copy paste into SCP2 and then do my stone placement...and cut from there. I rarely cut from Corel..know I can but don't


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a extremly simple few clicks to do single line example of R-wear, 
I have not touched up any lines or dots at all..


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a sample of taking a vector eps and turning it into a rhinestone pattern very simple done.

I would move some different stones around , but here it is like this,


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

With this system, I bring my Vectors to it, and create, very easlily,
there may be a Vector tool hidden in here, which I have not found, if any ones knows, please let me know,
but is is fairly easy to turn a bitmap to a eps in corel export and then import to R-wear..
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am thinking of upgrading to windows 7 and run vista 64 bit,, does anyone know if there will be a issue here with R-wear.
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here are the specifications on the R-wear right from their site Roland R-Wear Studio Software, looks like none of the systems have any updated window 7 drivers listed.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bobbie, 
Thank you for taking the time to find this info out
for me and anyone else thinking of upgrading,, 
Looks like we may have to keep a computer with vista or xp on to run the programs, untill they update the software,,, 
MMM


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Roland is typically months behind in releasing drivers for ANY new operating system. My guess is that there will not be a driver for Win7 until mid year at least. They have to wait for the release ..or maybe they just don't start before...and then study the program and see what they can do. If I remember, I will ask the Roland Reps at ISS next month


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are the specs,, I do have to say I am using vista 64 bit , and it works fine,, as well.
This is from Bobbies link


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> Roland is typically months behind in releasing drivers for ANY new operating system. My guess is that there will not be a driver for Win7 until mid year at least. They have to wait for the release ..or maybe they just don't start before...and then study the program and see what they can do. If I remember, I will ask the Roland Reps at ISS next month[/quote
> 
> charles, Thanks,,
> I have heard it is easier for us to upgrade to 7 with our Rhinestone programs than do the whole windows 7 download. I could be wrong but when you talk to roland Reps, please let me know,,
> ...


----------

